# Who rode a vintage mtb this holiday weekend? Post pics.



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Maybe this will help make us all feel better.

What vintage bike did you ride this weekend and where?

Thanks to my two month old, I only do very short rides now...but I'm so thankful for even that!
I rode in Los Gatos on my Potts CCR. (those roller cams up front were NOS when I got them btw  )


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I didn't ride a vintage bike this weekend, but I did do a 4 hour ride through "vintage" rocks. Many of the rocks that we rode over were millions of years old. Vintage rocks are the best.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I rode my Yo yesterday. On the road. With slicks. And as punishment for riding with slicks I got a flat. A stick the size of a cigarette butt punched right through the tread.

Hmm, kind of a bad weekend that way actually. On Sunday the damper in the Reba on my singlespeed blew out about half way into my ride. And on Saturday's ride I forgot my Camelbak, so had to ride with nothing to drink.


----------



## toyman (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been riding my '96 Scott Vertigo LSD the past few weeks. Last year I rebuilt the Judy with speed springs and put a new rear shock (Fox Vanilla R). I switched out the flat bars to a set of risers, and I've really been enjoying it. It's a pound or so lighter than my wifes 2010 C-dale F7.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

91 Ultimate in the Denver area. It was very hot, and my poor retriever was suffering. River trip afterwards cooled the guy down.


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sat AM huffed the 39 DX up the hill, only had time for a quick run to ~ 1100 feet up Railroad Grade but on 33 pounds of "black steel" it felt like I did 100 miles 










Sunday I took the PHX to the top - last ride in current setup.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Thanks to my two month old, I only do very short rides now...but I'm so thankful for even that!


Awesome. Congrats.......
Nothing better... just don't post up pics of the Otis pulling a Burley trailer.

Vintage road jersey with a Mtb rip. -










And my oldest son after taking a header. Makes your stomach sink. Good luck buddy....


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

So Aemmer, how long after you made sure he was alright did you wait to take the picture? :thumbsup: Been there.

Did a quick 22 miles on rolling fire roads Saturday morning on the Bonty Race Lite. It was hot and dry.


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

No pics, but I rode my '95 Trek 9900 on some nice local singletrack on Sunday. 
That's right boys, it's a Trek and it's Carbon and I'm posting it here anyway. 

I also took my '94 GT Pantera AL for a quick rails-trail/road mix ride yesterday. 

I guess I'll need to make a point of riding something steel this week.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

muddybuddy said:


> So Aemmer, how long after you made sure he was alright did you wait to take the picture? :thumbsup: Been there.
> 
> .


When he falls I tend to be right there insisting on an immediate pain report. I knew he was ok before snapping the photo. Without trying to steal Erics thread,but staying on the parenting topic. notice the arm my son is holding in the pic.....

This one (Snowboarding):










Or from the time before that (soccer):










Lets not even get into collarbones or stitches. Type A personality for sure. I no longer tell him "No Fear"

Did I already say, 
Eric, your going to really enjoy this parenting thing......


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't ride, but I did spend several hours building up the 1987 Univega Alpina Ultima frame I have to give to a tenant in my building whose beater I condemned a week earlier (stuck cranks - no threads, stuck seatpost, broken spokes, destroyed hubs). Hopefully it's put my karma in good shape: (cellphone pic, sorry).


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

I rode this bike at this trail Sunday but its an old photo:


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I rode my '98 Curtlo yesterday. No pics.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rode my ibis mojo all over town, commuting, trying to dissipate the heavy stress from moving all my stuff from my house to a storage..:madman:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

ericb49 said:


> Sunday I took the PHX to the top - last ride in current setup.


Don't suppose that was you smoking me on a hardtail on Eldridge around 12:30.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

dirtdrop said:


> I rode this bike at this trail Sunday but its an old photo:


Hey, I rode there Sunday too! PQ Canyon is actually my daily commute. Don't know if you rode up past the pond but they did trailwork up there and now it is all sand. They really jacked it up. I did 24 miles on the beast Saturday, 22 on the Epiphany at PQ on Sunday and ruined it all with a 12 pack of Dos Equis on Monday.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Rode my Bontrager Race Lite hauled my 3 kids on it through the West Side Highway in Manhattan for their first "city" ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ericb49 said:


> Sunday I took the PHX to the top - last ride in current setup.


I still want that bike.


----------



## 993rs (Dec 31, 2005)

Rode the WI S. Kettle moraine trails with two of my boys on my Slingshot. First ride on it since L3/L4 fusion this Spring. Don't tell my surgeon.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

sandmangts said:


> Hey, I rode there Sunday too! PQ Canyon is actually my daily commute. Don't know if you rode up past the pond but they did trailwork up there and now it is all sand. They really jacked it up.


Nice commute, mines all road.

Yep I rode down Cobbles and then hit that part of the trail at a good speed only to see the deep sand at the last second. Another nail in the coffin for PQ. At the rate things are going there is going to be nothing remotely good within an hour from San Diego.


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I have a son graduating the Santa Clara County Sheriffs Academy tomorrow so the weekend was: ride the Spider for a good work out on Saturday to Santa Teresa Park, then make many trips to the LS for beer and other intoxicants on the Mongoose All Terrain Pro on Sunday for party planners of the graduates big blow out on the 11th , Monday was a recovery day, short sidewalk ride on the Mojo with my lab.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

My last ride was a week ago, and it was on the demonically possessed FatBeat. I still can't lift my arm above 90 degrees, grrrr....


It's VRC though, and I would have ridden on Monday, does that count? :sad:


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

*...*

This weekend was beautiful, best weather for weeks. Drove alone with my 89' kuwahara leopard on saturday, met a colleague (green cap) with his randoneur on sunday morning. We rode along the great lakes around Leipzig in eastern germany.
Now I feel alot better.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rasumichin said:


> This weekend was beautiful, best weather for weeks. Drove alone with my 89' kuwahara leopard on saturday, met a colleague (green cap) with his randoneur on sunday morning. We rode along the great seas around Leipzig in eastern germany.
> Now I feel alot better.


I'm liking that shifter set up for the Moustache Bars, how's it feel?


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

Ergonomically perfect. With the hands in the hooks they are in reach of the thumb everytime. These 600 levers have friction only but one gets used to it quite quickly. The power to apply on the lever is much lower than on xt 730 thumbies. Moreover, they are very stabile and light. No knee damage anymore as with barcons while cornering.
The crux to ride with the moustache bar is the short stem.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

On the way up a little hike a bike...










Thats my ERB (new not-SlingShot) on the right. Then lafferex shows up in full SWOBO kit...Link to slide show Here

An more ride details here


----------



## ericb49 (Aug 11, 2006)

Repack Rider said:


> Don't suppose that was you smoking me on a hardtail on Eldridge around 12:30.


I woulda stopped and said hello; also doubt I would be smoking you  I was strictly east side and done by noon.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I took out the Brave over the weekend. Fun, fun bike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice to see so many of us riding our old steeds.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Not MTB but I rode in the Tour de Fat on Saturday on my mid 70's Gitane tandem. Me, the captain dressed as a nun and my stoker, her, dressed as a priest. We offended many. It was great.  Pics are out there somewhere in the e world.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

jeff said:


> Not MTB but I rode in the Tour de Fat on Saturday on my mid 70's Gitane tandem. Me, the captain dressed as a nun and my stoker, her, dressed as a priest. We offended many. It was great.  Pics are out there somewhere in the e world.


I have a 70's Gitane tandem as well. Mine's forest green with some Paul Sadoff braze ons added. I'll post pics if you post pics.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Here is a really crappy vid from Sunday. Going down on a 51 pound steed with roller brakes is interesting.

https://s797.photobucket.com/albums/yy252/Boogerlips0/Klunker/?action=view&current=PICT0005.mp4


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

*Every weekend is a holiday*

One of two weekend rides. Skookum Flats is a classic PacNW Ride. Off of Highway 410 on the way up towards Mt Rainier. I usually ride it at least once a year. Usually tied into a Sun Top Mtn loop ride. This is the first time this millenium I have done it on a fully rigid bike. Although in Milleniums past, I rode it several times before suspension was an option:

Trailhead;









Windblown Timber;









Skookum flats is not all flat. Testing the granny gear. Time for a picture (a good reason to get off and rest) Fortunately what goes up must come down;


----------



## trailville (Jul 24, 2006)

Aemmer said:


> Windblown Timber;


Very cool pic. My biggest gripe with mountain biking is that I'm often too focused on the trail to notice the scenery.


----------

